# Crypt compatibility



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

Somewhere I red an article about some crypts not being comparable with other crypts in the same Aquarium. Can anyone point me in a direction where this can be proven or dis-proven? Or even just discussed? Does anyone know any facts on this they would share?


----------



## sushant_sagar (Mar 13, 2015)

Never heard this before.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Do you mean the aleopathy sticky?


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

I found since that sticky that as long as the plants have enough space around them, there is not really a problem.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

I know this is an older thread -
Illustrator - how much space? 2-3" or 6-8"?
Thx


----------



## JSeymour (May 26, 2016)

As someone who has a lot of experience with allelopathy in other organisms, notably corals, I would guess it's not allelopathy that people are observing. Allelopathic compounds are typically generalized poisons, affecting anything remotely related, like maple trees do by increasing the salt content in the soil(ever wonder why you can't get grass to grow under your maple tree, now you know). If Crptocorynes are allelopathic, they would likely kill any plant near them and on a much more consistent basis. All of the reports I've seen are sporadic and are often not repeatable.

Most Cryptocorynes are heavy root feeders. My guess is in those situations where it appears to be allelopathic, it's just competition for nutrients and oxygen in the substrate. Increasing biodiversity with burrowing animals(snails and worms) and using a high quality, multi-part fertilizer would likely prevent this issue. Using a multi-part or dry fertilizer will prevent precipitation of nutrients such as manganese, iron, calcium, magnesium, and sulfur, thus ensuring your plants get what they need.


----------

